# Vets Choice Dog food



## lola (May 3, 2010)

They don't source from China, no corn, by products,etc.
Deboned lamb in their lamb and rice formula. Organic Chicken and then chicken meal in the other..
I think it's a great dog food beside the beet pulp and brewers yeast..
a 10 pound bag costs 20 dollars where I live, and a 18 pound bag costs 25..

What do you guys think?

http://www.vetschoice.com/productinf...ductID=1000032
Vets Choice: Press Release


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

It's not bad, but at $2 per pound, I'd like to see something grain free and low carb. Protein is a bit low, too.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

id agree. if anything is $2/lb, i expect higher protein where most of the protein comes from meat product. grains are cheap compared to meat and i dont believe any grian inclusive food should cost nearly that much.

it is a fair looking food as grain inclusive food go, but unless nothing else would work for your dog, there are cheaper alternatives of similar quality.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

these are other foods i prefer within the same price range:

California Naturals Lamb Meal and Rice Adult Dry Dog Food Large Bites

Fromm Large Breed Adult GOLD

Natures Variety Prairie Lamb Meal and Oatmeal Medley


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

I've even seen Cal Natural Lamb and Rice for about $1.50 a pound (roughly $45 for a bag about 30 pounds) and it seems like a better food (at least for now). The last bag of Orijen I bought was $58.99 for 29.7 pounds, which comes to just under $1.99 a pound.


----------



## lola (May 3, 2010)

nature variety gets their sources from china. that's a no for me. fromm is alright and hard to get. and natura will be nonexistent in a few months.

i don't really care about the expenses because the 10 pound lasts 2-4 months and the 25 pounds lasts around the same.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

"no raw mterials originate from china"

my guess is that this doesnt cover the synthetic vitamins that a vast number of manufacturers use in dog food and are usually sourced from china.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

lola said:


> nature variety gets their sources from china. that's a no for me. fromm is alright and hard to get. and natura will be nonexistent in a few months.
> 
> i don't really care about the expenses because the 10 pound lasts 2-4 months and the 25 pounds lasts around the same.


wouldnt the 25 pound last 2.5 times as long?so 10 months?


----------



## lola (May 3, 2010)

buddy97 said:


> "no raw mterials originate from china"
> 
> my guess is that this doesnt cover the synthetic vitamins that a vast number of manufacturers use in dog food and are usually sourced from china.


i'll have to email them about that.


----------



## lola (May 3, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> wouldnt the 25 pound last 2.5 times as long?so 10 months?


i have a puppy who is 7 pounds and will weight 8-10 pound when full grown and she gets the 10 pound. and then i have a 30 pound dog who gets the 25 pound so they mostly last the same time. (and sometimes i mix both foods)


----------

